# Kutztown PA Swap Oct23-25 (TTown replacement oct 2020)



## sfhschwinn (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 14, 2020)

thank you for doing this


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Also Memory Lane weekend! Hopefully you have a good turn out. Be sure to post pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Also Memory Lane weekend! Hopefully you have a good turn out. Be sure to post pics! V/r Shawn



Thanks- It’s unfortunate because I know a lot of people love both but so far all the TTown regulars I talk to who go to both have decided to come to kutztown instead of ML.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 15, 2020)

I’ll be at kutztown but only because I don’t have time for 13 hour drive to ML unfortunately. Hopefully theres some balloners at kutztown and a good turnout! I’ll take lots of pics


----------



## 64 Pete (Oct 15, 2020)

sfhschwinn said:


> Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!
> 
> View attachment 1284073





sfhschwinn said:


> Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!
> 
> View attachment 1284073






sfhschwinn said:


> Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!



I'm not sure holding the swap on private property matters legally.
Doesn't change the reason for cancellation of both swaps at Trexlertown.
see:    https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trexlertown-swap-meet.179755/

See you next year.

Pete


----------



## John G04 (Oct 15, 2020)

64 Pete said:


> I'm not sure holding the swap on private property matters legally.
> Doesn't change the reason for cancellation of both swaps at Trexlertown.
> see:    https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trexlertown-swap-meet.179755/
> 
> ...





Theres been carshows, flea markets, and craftshows all over this area lately, I think a bike show is alright if everyone wheres masks


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 15, 2020)

bikes and parts comeing  to the show , lets see them befor swap


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 16, 2020)

64 Pete said:


> I'm not sure holding the swap on private property matters legally.
> Doesn't change the reason for cancellation of both swaps at Trexlertown.
> see:    https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trexlertown-swap-meet.179755/
> 
> ...



Gatherings can be up to 250 people, I doubt we will hit that high since it’s the first time we are doing it. TTown was cancelled because it was fire department property and they didn’t want any responsibility. With that being said we are outside and don’t need masks, it’s not a law and they don’t do anything. The particles are smaller than what the masks block so unless you are in hazmat they are useless


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 18, 2020)

Is the show still on ?


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 18, 2020)

........


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m grateful for the Two shows I addended this year mask wearing was 100 percent at Thompson CT. And 99 percent at Fitchburg rides.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2020)

Not sure if i’m setting up yet, will go friday and get a feel for the show and see if there will be a decent enough turnout but heres the stuff I plan on bringing if i do


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 19, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Is the show still on ?



Yes it is!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Not sure if i’m setting up yet, will go friday and get a feel for the show and see if there will be a decent enough turnout but heres the stuff I plan on bringing if i do




I’m bringing a trailer for the first time as I have a lot of brand new stacks of road tires and other parts I got from my supplier who closed down last year. I think it will be a good turnout I’ve heard a lot of people are going especially all the big seller regulars from TTown


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 19, 2020)

These tires plus a lot of other things, I will have some schwinn stuff and several FREE schwinn frames I hate to throw away


----------



## John G04 (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone else bringing stuff?


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 19, 2020)

so it starts Friday at noon ?  if I can swing Sat off I will be bringing stuff I will know tomorrow


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 20, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> so it starts Friday at noon ?  if I can swing Sat off I will be bringing stuff I will know tomorrow



I believe it will follow the TTown schedule Friday 4pm-Sunday 12pm


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 21, 2020)

Show starts @ 12 noon on Friday & ends @ 2-3 pm Sunday.
9 acres so plenty of space to distance


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 21, 2020)

OFFICIAL WORD- STARTS at 9am Friday


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 21, 2020)

38Bike said:


> Show starts @ 12 noon on Friday & ends @ 2-3 pm Sunday.
> 9 acres so plenty of space to distance



Who gave you this info?

it’s starts 9am heard straight from Erik Monk today


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 22, 2020)

He must have changed the time to earlier.
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Remember--pics or it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 22, 2020)

I’ll be there Sat.
Can bring these if anyone’s interested


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 22, 2020)

More stuff


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2020)

Was there a turnout today?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Yep should be seeing some pics by now?


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2020)

no pics no show!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 23, 2020)

Pictures @John G04  ????


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Pictures @John G04  ????





I’ll be there tomorrow


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2020)

Heres what i’m bringing plus some more crusty wheelsets and a crate of stuff, ready to deal!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2020)

@sfhschwinn what times it start tomorrow and how was today?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 23, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Heres what i’m bringing plus some more crusty wheelsets and a crate of stuff, ready to deal!
> 
> View attachment 1289638
> 
> ...



I'll take the pumpkins with the blue tape, how much???


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 23, 2020)

Photos just now really noice day I got half of the parts I needed on my short list more people coming g tomorrow


----------



## John G04 (Oct 23, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> Photos just now really noice day I got half of the parts I needed on my short list more people coming g tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1289647
> 
> ...





Wow looks good!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 24, 2020)

Pictures:


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)

That Auto-Bike Steering Wheel is a nugget.
Is the accompanying stem that goes with it, there?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 24, 2020)

More pictures, pretty good turnout for the first year


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2020)

...mo photos. Nice show, I did well. Don't know if people were just jonesing for a show or what. Really nice venue, beautiful countryside. Noticed a lot of road bikes cruising past, I took a nice ride, posted them in "What bike did you ride today".


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)

It looks like someone had a sharp eye.


Teens era, Auto-Wheel accessory.



Bam!
Gone!
Congrats to the astute collector, that snagged that righteous piece.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 24, 2020)

Starts about 6am tomorrow. Several people left around 2pm today still a bunch when I left at 5pm. I won’t be back tomorrow as I have to work. Bought several schwinn road bikes, 68 stingray, rideable replica PF and a Coker wheelman PF


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 26, 2020)

Excellent 1st Show, 40 vendors, mostly excellent weather


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 26, 2020)

more photos


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 26, 2020)

and even more


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 26, 2020)

a few more photos


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 26, 2020)

Final ones


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2020)

WOW!!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES , LOTS OF GOOD PARTS AND BICYCLES  , GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice turnout and good stuff there. I'm jealous.


----------



## kshimp41 (Oct 28, 2020)

John G04 said:


> More pictures, pretty good turnout for the first year
> 
> View attachment 1290026
> 
> ...



Price of elgin with light blue/white tank.  Also price toc bike with lantern above elgin pic.  kshimp41
***BOTTOM 2 ATTACHMENT PICS.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 2, 2020)

kshimp41 said:


> Price of elgin with light blue/white tank.  Also price toc bike with lantern above elgin pic.  kshimp41
> ***BOTTOM 2 ATTACHMENT  the 1892 columbia is my bike I'm asking 3,200 without the lamp


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 14, 2020)

Greetings, 

If you had the steering wheel with the stem or know who had it please PM.   Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I believe it already found a new home-- @New Mexico Brant ?


----------

